# Other Pets > Dogs >  Botched Neutering Job

## sarahlovesmiike

Back in February we had our ACD mix neutered. We brought him home and he seemed okay, but kept peeing everywhere multiple times a day. He was fully house broken and only occasionally peed in the house when I forgot to take him out. I thought it was because he was on pain medication, but now I'm not so sure. For quite some time after being neutered he would mess in the house, even if he had just gone outside. This didn't really bother me, I just figured he needed a tighter potty schedule, and it went back to normal after two or three weeks after he was finished the meds.
Ever since he was fixed we have had to limit his exercise to almost none. He can go swimming but that's about it. He can go on long walks without issue, but he can't go on runs or be off leash for too long with the other dogs. I took him on a VERY short bike ride one day and a few hours later he was unable to go to the bathroom. The pee would come out but only in little dribbles, so I sat outside with him for hours letting him stand and dribble. He would squat to poop and nothing happened. He strained so much that he vomited multiple times. He wouldn't eat his food or take treats. When he started to go in the house I just told him it was okay and delt with it because when I would correct him and bring him outside he wouldn't be able to go anymore. So the next day we brought him back to the vet (the same one who fixed him) complaining about how he couldn't pee or poop and wouldn't eat. The vet proceeded to take the dogs temp concluding that he had diarrhea and needed a stool hardener and that we needed to feed him rice and hamburger for two weeks. I told him that he hadn't eaten and didn't have anything to poop out but he just ignored me.
After this visit the problem resolved itself, and I did NOT follow his advice. The vet didn't give us any information, didn't talk to us about the problem at all. His exact words were "Do what I tell you and he'll be fine." After that we never went back to that practice. 
Since then Dino has had the same episodes every time after doing something mildly strenuous. He has done all these things before and never had a problem. 
Today, he barreled down the stairs and tried hurdling the gate and kinda tumbled because he didn't jump high enough and has had the peeing issue since like 4 o'clock.

I know he needs to see a vet, but I'm just wondering if there is anything I can do if it turns out that our old vet did something wrong while fixing him? It SEEMS that that's when the problem started. Though it _could be_ totally unrelated. This issue usually resolves itself within an hour or lasting an entire day. And even if we do take him to see the new vet, will there be anything they can do? I mean this happened months ago, and it's not usually a problem BUT I hate seeing my dog uncomfortable.

----------


## ed4281

I am going to start off with this, I am a vet tech (a highly educated one, not just the person who holds the dog at the vet, more like a nurse practitioner for pets) You would have to have the worse vet in the world to have messed up a neuter that bad where something was not put back together properly. If it were a female I would say the vet could have tied off the ureters by mistake while spaying but that is really rare.

What you need to do is have a urinalysis done to rule out infection or crystals (which bind together and from stones) in the urinary tract. In all honesty if it where my dog I would have an x-ray done to make sure there was not a bladder stone (very common in dogs). 

I hope everything works out but I would go to another vet and have these test done. 

If you can’t afford to go right now go to GNC and buy some cranberry supplement and give it to your dog it won’t hurt anything and may help if there is an infection or just crystal formation.

For legality sake I am not a veterinarian and this is just friendly advice given to an online buddy.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

could be a simple UTI, could be urine crystals, food allergy, could be a LOT of things. go to a different vet and see what they say. if they do, in fact, find it was related to the neutering, then you can proceed with talking to the first vet that neutered your dog.

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

When a male dog is neutered where are the stitches usually? A few people thought it was kinda weird where they were, but I've never seen a male dog neutered before either so I don't really know.

----------


## ed4281

they are on the shaft of the penis near the scrotum ( I hope I can say these things on here I mean them medically please dont ding me)

----------


## sarahlovesmiike

I guess it just irked me when he didn't want to talk about it. He's got a pretty good reputation around here, but I've had only bad experiences with him. Sadly he's the only herp vet around, so I will have to use him for my snakes in emergencies, but we've found an excellent vet for our dogs. I wouldn't EVER recommend him to anyone.

----------


## ed4281

That's probrably for the best, sometimes personalities don't mesh and you should not got to a vet you don't trust or respect. Keep in mind and this is coming from someone who has worked with vets for over 12 years working my way from the kennels up. Vets like physicians can have a bit of a god complex and don't always respond well to questions so if he does not listen to you and answer your concerns go to someone who will

----------


## wolfy-hound

I can't see how a neuter could cause that.  I'd tend to agree with the other posters with a possibility of bladder crystals or stones.  Also, back problems, like a pinched nerve or spasmed muscles, could have some effect.

A visit to a new vet that will do a urine test to see what that comes up with would be my reccomendation.  He could have more than one issue, none of which are related to the neuter.

----------

